# Scales and fins ripped off!!!!!



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok i have a male VT betta. He has long showy fins. I recemtly upgraded his tank a few days ago. i left him for an hour and came back to see 3/4 of his fin sliced off and like...4 scales ripped off! Idk what he could have ripped them on. it was so sudden. all i have in there are fake silk plants and marble rocks! ): i came back another hour later and more of his fins are ripped off! what should i do? please help! im super freaked! 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 79-80F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 5 a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1-2 a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? stress coat +

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Some scales got ripped off. His fins are also being torn off.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None
When did you start noticing the symptoms? A couple hours ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Not yet.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? a year?

Thanks!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Take the filter out..bettas and filters in smaller tanks don't mix, I have just noticed the same thing, cuz I have a filter in a 5 gallon but my VT fins are freying and I know that is the reason..it is much better to have a bigger tank, or use a small airstone for oxygen..to airate the water, but I don't see the need for a filter in a 2.5 --not sure why the scales are coming off, but it could also be biting, in any case shut off the filter for a couple days, and use some clean warm water with 100% water changes for the first 72 hrs, and see if there is any regrowth..if not use some AQ salt 1tsp per gallon. and try to premix the water and salt and water conditioner, or stress coat that will help regrow the fins..


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> Take the filter out..bettas and filters in smaller tanks don't mix, I have just noticed the same thing, cuz I have a filter in a 5 gallon but my VT fins are freying and I know that is the reason..it is much better to have a bigger tank, or use a small airstone for oxygen..to airate the water, but I don't see the need for a filter in a 2.5 --not sure why the scales are coming off, but it could also be biting, in any case shut off the filter for a couple days, and use some clean warm water with 100% water changes for the first 72 hrs, and see if there is any regrowth..if not use some AQ salt 1tsp per gallon. and try to premix the water and salt and water conditioner, or stress coat that will help regrow the fins..


ok. thanks.  i have 3 other bettas in the same tank (different tanks lol). its the aqueon mino bow 2.5. i put a spong in the filter to baffle it. the other 3 seem to be doing fine.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

marblebetta90 said:


> ok. thanks.  i have 3 other bettas in the same tank (different tanks lol). its the aqueon mino bow 2.5. i put a spong in the filter to baffle it. the other 3 seem to be doing fine.


 
Did you baffle the filter in this fishy's tank..hmm..odd..somehow he may have still got caught does it look freyed, or like a chunk been bitten out..he may be a biter, but with fin loss the best way to treat is with clean, warm water, if it's freyed, I would use just clean water, but if it's a chunk bitten out I would opt for the salt treatment.


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok. like...3/4 of his tail is off. i dont think its fin rot. doesn't it take longer than a couple of hours for that to happen? 5 other scaleds just fell off ):


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you post a pic..It would help to see exactly what may be the problem, I am not sure about the scales..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

marblebetta90 said:


> ok. like...3/4 of his tail is off. i dont think its fin rot. doesn't it take longer than a couple of hours for that to happen? 5 other scaleds just fell off ):


Fin rot, is when the fins are blackened, and falling off, ripped off is more like bitten, and filter ripped, they can rot if in dirty water , that is why it is so important to keep the water very clean..to help him him heal quickly


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

well you cant really see his fins that well. they have white on the ends and it looks more tattered than on the pic. i could only get some of the missing scales. sorry. thanks again.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You need to use a little desk light or the light that came with the tank before you take a picture.

I think LL wants to see a picture of the ENTIRE tank. There's definitely something in your tank that's causing the missing scales off the top of his head. When my girls look like that it's because another betta is ripping scales off.


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

MSG said:


> You need to use a little desk light or the light that came with the tank before you take a picture.
> 
> I think LL wants to see a picture of the ENTIRE tank. There's definitely something in your tank that's causing the missing scales off the top of his head. When my girls look like that it's because another betta is ripping scales off.


okay. feel really stupid. i was freaking out and didn't mention anything about this. his tank yesterday got busted. it was leaking. that could factor in. i quickly put him in a divided tank with another betta. i wish i could edit my first post. i seriously wasn't thinking. he will only be in there for about 2 more days and i changed the water yesterday and today. he is on the filter side but i stuffed it with sponge. i meant to mention this. lemme go get a picture. he WAS in a 2.5 gallon tank. will be in one very soon again.


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

pic. all the plants are soft. i felt them beforehand


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

His scales aren't falling off by themselves, mr betta is ripping them off rubbing into something. I have that plastic TWIZZLER plant on the right, but I didn't put it in the tank because I thought the edges were too sharp. 

The only way to really tell is to watch him for a while. Make sure you stay far enough away from the tank so he doesn't think you're going to feed him. 

I would recommend reading a book/magazine across the room and looking up every 10 minutes to observe him.


----------



## marblebetta90 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok thanks.  should i be worried about the ripped fins?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I have no idea, because I still can't really tell what your betta's WHOLE tank looks like. 

A really active betta has a higher chance of ripping his fins. Mine doesn't do anything. Just sits all day long posing, flexing his fins every so often, he yawns a LOT.


----------

